# how many hours of daylight



## Ridgerunner (Mar 9, 2017)

have some Blue Dream seeds ready to plant. day length March 15th will be 12 hours  > I have had plants flower when planted to early in march. then go back to veg. not a pretty plant. how many hours of daylight required to keep plants from flowering in spring. Day temps have been  60 and 70 F and night temps running in the upper 30s to upper 50s.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2017)

Are you planting the seeds outdoors or starting them indoors to go out when the temps are warmer at night?


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 9, 2017)

14 hrs


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 10, 2017)

planting seeds outdoors. inside is not possible


----------



## WoodHippy (Mar 11, 2017)

My day length for Mar. 15 is 11hr 54 min. I never put any seeds out till the end of April.
which is 13 hr and 48 min and climbing. I do 14 hr min. with clones. I know this re veg and it is not pretty.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2017)

The spring equinox is that time of year when everyone experiences 12 hours of daylight and 12 hours of night.  I also agree that 14 hours is probably what you want to be looking at to insure that outside plants do not start prematurely start flowering.

I think that you are going to find that starting seeds outdoors is hard.  Seedlings are quite fragile and there are a whole lot of things outside that could easily kill a seedling.  If at all possible, I really encourage you to try and start your plants inside.  Few things are _truly_ impossible.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 11, 2017)

I will try to start some indoors under fluorescent lights maybe outside during the day and inside for a few hours at night. would 14 hours total be ok


----------



## WoodHippy (Mar 11, 2017)

I use 14 light 10 dark, That said. I have a Widowgum I left in Veg to long. And is now in flower.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 12, 2017)

I think that 18 and 6 is great...I am on 24/7 right now helps keep the little ones warm....without running a heater


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 12, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> I will try to start some indoors under fluorescent lights maybe outside during the day and inside for a few hours at night. would 14 hours total be ok




Heres what I like to do to get my Summer started.  Start seedlings inside under 24 hrs light.  during the day move them outside to start acclimating them to the Sun.  and bring them back in at night for  full 24/7.  Then when temps and light are good outside. Just move them in non direct light at the start.  and then into the most direct sun light you can get a week later.  Now will these be in the ground or containers?  Containers will let you move them about.  If container growing I would go with at least 10 gallon. 


tcabs


----------



## Old Bud (Mar 15, 2017)

As Mrcane says I go 18 -6 with young plants indoors. This is strain specific however. If you have plants that are autos or part auto they may start to flower even with 6 or 8 hours of darkness.


----------

